# Just bought this for me piggies!!



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Up until now my 4 piggies have had the luxury of using the rabbit run attached to the wendy house on a daily basis. Now the rabbits Hutch and Roxy look to be getting along they'll soon be out in the run themselves meaning the poor piggies will be ousted  !

Never fear though as I just bought this off ebay. At 4 ft by 4ft it is too small for bunnies but the perfect size to pop my piggies in for some grass and daily exercise (plus the price ain't half bad either :thumbup: )

4ft x 4ft Run For Guinea Pig or Small Rabbit on eBay (end time 26-Apr-10 09:25:16 BST)


----------

